# clicking on phone line



## sunnywalk (19 Apr 2011)

i am having a lot of trouble with my broadband connection (with vodapone.. only reason i am not running madly away is free uk calls for english hubby!!!!) anyway i was trying to figure out the problem today and have noticed there is a clicking on the phone line.. there is nothing else connected to this line.. (have pulled out broadband and sky and all other phones) so there is just one old fashioned phone connected to the main point that comes into the house..

does anyone know what could be causing this clicking noise and who do i contact about it.. is it vodaphone or eircom?

thanks


----------



## dahamsta (19 Apr 2011)

Do you have filters on all the connections, and is the vodafone DSL box connected to the correct port on the filter?

Unfortunately you need to call Vodafone, your contract is with them. They'll pass it up the line to Eircom for checking.


----------



## alexandra123 (19 Apr 2011)

If you plug the phone into every line that you have in each room one at a time and see if you still get the clicking noise.

If you get the clicking noise in all the rooms, then more than likely the problem is with the line coming in.

If you get the clicking noise only on one line, then the problem is related to only that line from within the house...


----------



## sunnywalk (19 Apr 2011)

hi thanks for responding

the phone is connected to the phone box by itself.. no filters used... have removed everything else from the lines..

the other phone points in the other rooms are not working anyway.. that is a problem i have been trying to deal with.. (only discovered when sky started moaning at me)

the clicking noise is on the main eircom point..


----------



## shootingstar (19 Apr 2011)

Do you live near a field with electric fencing? This was our problem in our last house. When our neighbour/farmer turned off the fence the clicking stopped.


----------



## sunnywalk (19 Apr 2011)

live in an estate but lots of countryside surrrounding the estate.. actually funnily enough the clicking reminded me of an electric fence..only a little faster... could have nothing to do with the phone point problems.


----------



## shootingstar (19 Apr 2011)

It only affected our eircom line. mobile phones were fine...


----------



## gipimann (19 Apr 2011)

I had a similar problem a few months ago.   Turned out that the crackling (and faulty broadband) was caused by a problem with the wiring in one of the unused phone points elsewhere in the house.

Vodafone contacted eircom who sent out an engineer, he had it fixed in minutes (he disconnected the phone point wires at the junction box in the hall).


----------

